# XML GUI



## Kazuya38 (17. Okt 2017)

Hallo leute hab mal ne frage ist es möglich eine GUI mit XML per drag and drop zu erstellen in einem entwickler tool ?

Danke im vorraus..


----------



## Robat (17. Okt 2017)

Für Swing gibt es den WindowBuilder und für JavaFX den SceneBuilder.
Swing Applikationen werden allerdings nicht XML Format gespeichert.


----------

